# Where is the update 10d3 ?



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I know we go through this for every update  but:

Where is the update at ?




Not here in NJ yet.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I know we go through this for every update  but:
> 
> Where is the update at ?
> 
> Not here in NJ yet.


It's up in the air :lol:

Or to be even more correct it's up there in the lack of air.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I forced an update on my R15-500 lastnight and I got the 10D3, but it still says a date of 8/02/06. That was the date of the last update. The one thing I have noticed right away is that at the end of watching a recorded show and it asks if you want to delete or keep the program it doesn't sit there and flash for about 5-10 seconds.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> I forced an update on my R15-500 lastnight and I got the 10D3, but it still says a date of 8/02/06. That was the date of the last update.


When you force an update the date does not change.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> When you force an update the date does not change.


No it did not.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen anything meaningful in "next scheduled update"? How far ahead do they schedule it?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Nope never seen anything in it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> Has anyone ever seen anything meaningful in "next scheduled update"? How far ahead do they schedule it?


Yes and No...
I have seen it once populated, and it was about 2 hours before the "Scheduled" update.

From what I was told... that only get's populated when the unit attempts to update... but can't (either because you are recording something, or you are about to record something in the next 30 minutes or so).

It then basically treats it as a "Scheduled task"

But since most of the updates occure in the early morning hours, we never "catch it" populated.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

That reminds me: has anyone "seen" an unforced update? I guess if it thought you were watching TV it might defer it, or maybe it would ask if it's OK to go ahead?


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

walters said:


> That reminds me: has anyone "seen" an unforced update? I guess if it thought you were watching TV it might defer it, or maybe it would ask if it's OK to go ahead?


Yea, I was up one morning about 3 or so and the screen went blue and said "downloading" or something like that. It looked like it was going to take a while, so I just went to bed. It wasn't the R15 though, it was my H20.


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

walters said:


> That reminds me: has anyone "seen" an unforced update? I guess if it thought you were watching TV it might defer it, or maybe it would ask if it's OK to go ahead?


Yeah, when I first got my R15 installed. I was playing around in the guide and a dialog box popped up saying new software was found. Then you have the option of yes, download it now, or no, download it later. I don't remember the exact phrases, but it was something to that effect anyhow.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh, yea, come to think of it I guess we've all seen that (those of us who did guided setup ourselves, that is). I was more curious about what it would do if you were watching live TV or a recording. Sounds like it just goes ahead and does it unless the two tuners are tied up with recordings.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Where is 10D3 at? In Seattle I was able to force it on one of my R15's, but it has not automatically installed on the other one yet.

Carl

Edited to add: 8-23-06 got 10D3 on my other R15 automatically.

Carl


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Where is 10D3 at? In Seattle I was able to force it on one of my R15's, but it has not automatically installed on the other one yet.
> 
> Carl


I got it about a week ago in Colorado Springs with out forcing. I guess it's not a strict West to East thing.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

What is strange is that Earl in IL always gets the updates before or as soon as CA does.

I wonder if its not just a random west to east release and something to do with your area AND some other variable.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Bobman said:


> What is strange is that Earl in IL always gets the updates before or as soon as CA does.
> 
> I wonder if its not just a random west to east release and something to do with your area AND some other variable.


You wonder why Earl gets it early?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

How I am wondering. If his neighbor forced an update at the same time would they also get it or is it receiver, ID, access card or something specific ?

If its just by area and time then if we all forced an update everyday we should be able to get the betas too. I have heard where others 02468 and received unusual versions.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Bobman said:


> How I am wondering. If his neighbor forced an update at the same time would they also get it or is it receiver, ID, access card or something specific ?
> 
> If its just by area and time then if we all forced an update everyday we should be able to get the betas too. I have heard where others 02468 and received unusual versions.


I'm sure just like Tivo they can control who gets what right down to the individual DVR


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

walters said:


> Oh, yea, come to think of it I guess we've all seen that (those of us who did guided setup ourselves, that is). I was more curious about what it would do if you were watching live TV or a recording. Sounds like it just goes ahead and does it unless the two tuners are tied up with recordings.


Well, I was in the program guide at the time, so technically it is still live TV (the upper right corner).


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

I have 3 R15's i forced a down load on 2 using 02468 on my remote and received the latest 10d3, but on one it would only reload 10c8, so i called tech support ,
and they asked me my time zone which is Pacific time and i was told 10d3 for pacific time zone was scheduled for download aug.23rd thru the 30th at 2:00am every twenty minutes.
thats what the lady told me , she did not address why i was able to download to 2 dvrs but not the 3rd one.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Still nothing in NJ.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Still not in NJ.


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

Not sure how accurate this is, but maybe next Tuesday: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=635182&postcount=17


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Anyone else get the update since a couple weeks ago ? I havent seen many talk about it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Anyone else get the update since a couple weeks ago ? I havent seen many talk about it.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=62636


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Still nothing in NJ.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

not in Ohio... go figure


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Still nothing in NJ.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I got the update this morning and did a reset just in case. I have not played with it much to see if it fixed anything or not.


----------



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

Got it this morning......had to go through guided setup again....


----------



## trnsfrguy (Nov 11, 2004)

Update arrived in The Bronx this morning...


----------



## Cheryl_M (Aug 30, 2006)

Got 10D3 at 3:21am this morning in SW Ohio - not quite Cincinnati or Dayton or Columbus, but somewhere in the middle


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

It hit Florida before the storm. According to the menu, it arrived around 3 AM this morning.
Since I haven't had a lot of trouble I don't know what to expect.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

same in SW Ohio


----------



## 4mula1 (Apr 21, 2006)

Got it in northern Indiana yesterday. The only way I noticed was that it also had a tutorial video show up in MyVOD.

The unit also seems a lot more responsive than 10C8. Thank goodness!


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Okay, it's in Evanston, IL.


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

Cool...hope I find it on mine when I watch tonight.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Interesting that you had to go thru setup. Nothing unusual on mine at all when i got it early yesterday.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Forgot to post, got it in Kentucky about 3 AM on Tuesday August 29.


----------

